# Happy Birthday, JJ!!



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

JJ officially turns 1 today. My boy is growing up so fast. It's hard to believe we've been together for 10 months now. 

Today he'll enjoy the day tearing apart a few new toys, swimming in his pool and munching on some frozen treats. This coming weekend, my girlfriend and I setup a little get together where a few dogs will be coming over Saturday evening for a romp in the yard and some cake. Taking another forum members idea, I bought JJ and his friends 500 tennis balls to play with during the party. It should be a good time!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, JJ! They grow up way too fast...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday JJ....You are a very handsome boy


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Happy birthday JJ! Please post some pictures of the birthday bash afterwards!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday JJ, you've grown into a very handsome golden boy.

Have fun today and this weekend. 

Hope to see lots of pictures of the celebration.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday JJ!!!! Sounds like you are going to have a wonderful party!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy #1 to JJ. Can't wait to see pics of the birthday party.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday JJ! It sounds like you're going to have a great day and also a fun party this weekend! arty:


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Happy birthday boy! Have loads of fun! Hugs to you...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday, JJ!


----------



## marshallsmom (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday JJ!!!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday JJ! Wow 500 tennis balls! Have fun this Saturday!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday JJ!! What a very handsome dog!


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday JJ!!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday to a handsome boy! 500--that is a lot of tennis balls!


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

JJ thanks all of you for the birthday wishes. He's lounging on the couch now with Hurley from West Paw (one of his new toys) after taking a dip in his kiddie pool.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

A BIG Happy Birthday to you JJ arty: You have grown into quite a handsome fella!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy birthday to JJ! Can't wait to see photos of his birthday bash this weekend, including the tennis balls--now, the real question.....who will wind up "retreiving" them all?????


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What handsome birthday boy! Hope he enjoys his celebrations...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday JJ !! It sounds like you have lots of fun things planned.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday JJ.


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

Happppy Birthday JJ!!! Enjoy a piece of cake for me, kay? 
:jamming::wiggle::woot2::squintdan


----------

